# small red lump insiide dogs bum!



## MichaelT76 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi there i've come here because i've just noticed a problem with my dog and would like some help if possible please:
I've just been out with my dog a 5 year old staffordshire bull terrier female called Bella. When she was having a pooh i noticed a small (maybe half size of a pea) fierce red lump just inside her anus only visible when she had the pooh but not after. The lump is bottom left of the anus as i say just inside. I don't usually look at my dogs bum whilst she's having a pooh but i noticed the pooh was unusually soft and was dreading picking it up, not too soft first bit was hard then a bit mushy, she's been eating a lot of grass and that was in the pooh maybe why it was so soft! A couple of weeks ago her pooh was like a beige colour and really dry like crumbly and i noticed a small streak of blood on it but it only happened once. Could it be piles or something more serious? She drags her bum across the carpet every now and again but not excessively and not today and she doesn't seem to be in pain, she's acting her usual pain in the arse attention seeking whiney self, running around and drinking and eating. She does strain sometimes whilst poohing and seems constipated but not all the time just when it's long and hard (she has massive poohs for the size of her). I'm just worried about this little lump i've just been reading about anal sac cancer it doesn't look the same though from the images i've seen on google! I'm gonna taker her to the vets tomorrow just looking for someone to put my mind at rest in the meantime!

Thanks for any help would be much appreciated.
Michael


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds like she has blocked/infected anal glands & it can be quite common. 

You are right to book her in for an appt with your vet as s/he can then see how bad the problem is treat accordingly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Could be something to do with her anal glands they are scent glands and when they become blocked or impacted they do tend to scoot their bottoms on the floor, abcesses can form too.

Other things it might be is an anal adenoma a benign tumour, they are quite common in un neutered male older dogs, but you can have them in spayed females too. is she spayed? My older girl had one just over a year ago and hers did burst which is the first I knew of it when I saw blood. The vet removed it suegically.

Sometimes you can get anal prolapses but these tend to be bigger then you described and for want of a better description doughnut like.

Hopefully it is something thats not sinister and easily sorted, however with any lumps and bumps it deffinately needs checking out.


----------



## MichaelT76 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. It isn't actually where the anal glands are after just looking at infected anal glands in google images the lump is on the inside of her anus it could be piles thinking about it now. When she was having a pooh it came out from inside her bum like popped out then went back in when her bum closed up after finishing poohing. It's hard to describe i just caught a glimpse of it!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

MichaelT76 said:


> Thanks for your answer. It isn't actually where the anal glands are after just looking at infected anal glands in google images the lump is on the inside of her anus it could be piles thinking about it now. When she was having a pooh it came out from inside her bum like popped out then went back in when her bum closed up after finishing poohing. It's hard to describe i just caught a glimpse of it!


My older dog has this virtually every time she poos, it's just a bit of the interior lining showing as it pushes out. The vet said it's nothing to worry about, and as I've had her 7 years and she's always had this thing, no other symptoms, no problems with anal glands, I don't worry about it.

I'd just keep an eye on it (ok, there are better things to look out), mention it to your vet next time you go. If it gets worse, or changes in any way, make an appointment.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My dog is recovering from aburst abscess on his anal gland. This was internel with no outward signs that anything was wrong. Some of the pics I googled looked pretty horrific 

It was only when the abscess burst that I was able to see any redness/swelling on the outside. Poor boy hid the pain really well 

It may be an abscess with your dog but it's difficult to say. Either way it will probably be quite painful or uncomfortable for her so I would get a trip to the vet asap.


----------

